# Hace dias que no sé nada de ti



## eliyong

Hola:Quisiera traducir un email para mi primo que vive en españa al idioma Catalan.

Hola:Jorge

Como estas? Dime del trabajo?
Hace dias que no se nada de ti, yo se que estas muy ocupado pero haz aunque sea unas lineas para saber de ti.

Cuidate mucho y recurda que te quiero. 

Besos

Tu Prima Elisabeth


----------



## ursu-lab

Hola Jordi, com va tot? I la feina? Fa dies que no tinc notícies teves. Sé que estàs molt enfeinat però contesta'm, encara que només siguin unes poques línies.  
Cuida't molt i recorda't que t'estimo.

Petons

La teva cosina Elisabeth


----------



## eliyong

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

Saludos desde Cuba Eli.


----------



## eliyong

Me gustaria que me ayudaras a traducir este mensaje de Catalan a Español:

acho me agradat molt gue parle una migueta catala to va be an tu adeu maca fin dema 


Saludos
 
 
Eli


----------



## Agró

eliyong said:


> Me gustaria que me ayudaras a traducir este mensaje de Catalan a Español:
> 
> acho me agradat molt gue parle una migueta catala to va be an tu adeu maca fin dema
> 
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> Eli



Corregido:
Això m'ha agradat molt, que parlis una miqueta català, tot va bé amb tu, adéu, maca, fins demà.

Traducción:
Eso me ha gustado mucho, que hables un poco (de/en) catalán, todo va bien contigo, guapa, hasta mañana.


----------



## panjabigator

No s'utilitzaria 'maja' aquí en castellà també?


----------



## Agró

panjabigator said:


> No s'utilitzaria 'maja' aquí en castellà també?


Depèn del grau de familiaritat, però sí, es podria fer servir.


----------



## eliyong

Muchas gracias por haberme ayudado a traducir este mensaje.

Saludos desde Cuba Elisabeth


----------

